# Please help! poorly running...



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

ok, the other day went out and tried to start my 88 king cab se v6. just turned over. replaced cap rotor and wires (it was rainy and i figured it might be moisture as it had been running perfect). started up and ran fairly decent (harder to start then it used to be). drove it tonight, and it was really missing especially under load (needing to downshift or uphill). sometimes when i try "revving" the engine, it is smooth as a babys bottom, other times it spits and sputters badly. Please any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

this morning it died again. cannot get it started. any ideas? thanks!!!!


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

Replace the fuel filter. It is on the left of the engine. I had terrible problems with my truck; changed out the filter and those problems are just a memory.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

another thought if its not the fuel filter, check the cat conv.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

picked up a fuel filter over lunch. will try it tonight when i get home. thanks.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

here is where i am at. replaced cap, rotor, and wires checked spark, have spark when grounding a plug. replaced fuel filter ( i can hear the fuel pump running when i turn on key), it has fuel in the new filter, and swapped the fuel shutoff relay, still will not start. HELP me please! THANKS in advance!


----------



## MrMorphine (Jul 15, 2005)

nissantruck said:


> here is where i am at. replaced cap, rotor, and wires checked spark, have spark when grounding a plug. replaced fuel filter ( i can hear the fuel pump running when i turn on key), it has fuel in the new filter, and swapped the fuel shutoff relay, still will not start. HELP me please! THANKS in advance!


Check your air filter and do a compression test. . you know you're getting fuel and spark. . 2/3 of what's needed.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

funny thing is it died a few days ago, i replaced the ignition stuff and it ran fine for a few days. today, before it left me sit, it was running fine, started running really rough, could not give it gas it was sputtering then died), could not restart. came back at lunch, it fired right up. drove it home (it was sputtering a little) parked it. came home replaced the fuel filter and it would not start. brand new air filter too...would compression issue be "intermittent"? Thanks. someone on another fourm i was reading fixed theirs with a new Ignition Control module...could it be a weak coil?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

try something stupid, pull the dist cap and see if there is oil inside the distributor.....
a thought anyway


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

nope, cap is clean, checked all vacuum lines...


----------



## gradechecker (Nov 30, 2006)

Coil! Coil! Coil!


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

that is about the only thing i did not replace. it looks kind of weathered anyway. will pick one up tomorrow and give it a shot.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Damn, man. Throwing money at problems gets expensive, doesn't it?

Tried checking or cleaning the MAF sensor yet? Your symptoms remind me of MAF malfunction. Checked your ECU error codes yet?


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

88pathoffroad said:


> Damn, man. Throwing money at problems gets expensive, doesn't it?
> 
> Tried checking or cleaning the MAF sensor yet? Your symptoms remind me of MAF malfunction. Checked your ECU error codes yet?


dumb newbie question, where is ECU on truck. have read how to check, but do not know location (under the seat maybe). also, how do you clean the MAF? thanks again for all of the input guys. i really dont mind "throwing" money at the problem, most of that stuff needed replaced anyway (200k plus miles on truck, but i LOVE it)!


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The ECU is under the passenger's side seat. For the MAF, take it off and use some MAF cleaner spray to carefully clean the two teeny wires on it. Or you could use rubbing alcohol and a q-tip to carefully clean the wires. Don't break either of the wires though, or you'll need to buy a new one and they aren't cheap.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

88 path, where is the maf located on the v6? i have been pouring over forums to find answer. i do have the haynes manual at home, i have to "assume" that it will show me where....thanks for your help. if you ever have any computer/cell phone hacking questions, pm me!


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

You do have an 88 right? I am a bit confused because your profile shows that you have an 87. If it is an 88, the MAF sensor is inside a black plastic part that is bolted to the right hand side of the throttle body. 

Take off the air filter housing and you should be able to see it. Back out the 4 or 5 screws and unconnect the electrical plug and you should have it in hand. Now you should be able to see the 2 short sensor wires (inside the plastic part) and they might be encrusted with black soot. With some q-tips and alcohol, use very very light pressure and clean them off.

Use almost no pressure against these wires. With some time they will clean up just fine.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Black box on the driver's side of the TBI unit. Three screws. It pulls straight out after the screws are out.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

thanks for all of the help guys!!! it appears ( i have not driven it that much yet) that it was a bad coil!!!! i will clean my MAF anyway.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Nice. It's always good to hear about a problem being solved.


----------

